# Untersteuern schlimmer wie Übersteuern??



## CTG (7. Juni 2003)

Hallo erstmal,

ich habe da eine Frage und zwar ist das Untersteuern von Boxen schlimmer wie das Übersteuern?
Denn ich habe mir dieses so überlegt bei Untersteuern ist ja meine Last grüsse als meine Ausgabequelle wenn ich nun ein Transistor an eine zu Grosse Last anschisse Schaltet mir ein Transistor ja durch und ich habe eine Gleichspannung an meinen Boxen die für diese sich Tödlich auswirkt.
Ist es so oder brauche ich mir da keine Sorgen machen wenn ich mal zu laut mache?


***Viel Spass Online ***


----------



## blubber (17. Juni 2003)

Hi,

wie soll man eine Lautsprecherbox untersteuern können?
Wirklich schlau wurde ich aus deiner Vermutung auch nicht, könnte evtl an der üblen Rechtschreibung liegen.

bye


----------



## CTG (18. Juni 2003)

Ja eindeutig ist es die Rechtschreibung.
Sowas schlimmes hab ich noch nie gesehen!!
Zum glück bin ich nicht ****-Faget

SORRY aber es ist nurmal so ich kann die Rechtschreibung nicht zu 100%.

Hoffe eine zweite Chanze zu bekommen.

""Dem ist grass so ich will dem Grasse Starken Box an Schwachen Endstuffe und so dem Betreibe"" OK?  

Ich möchte eine 1.2 KW Box an eine 600 W Endstuffe betreiben geht da die Box oder die Endstuffe schneller kaput bei hoher belastung?


----------



## blubber (18. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich würd sagen, keines von beidem. Andersrum würde es da mit schon anders aussehen (wasn Satz) 

Aber angenommen du drehst deine Anlage voll auf, naja, bekommt deine Box halt 600 Watt und läuft sozusagen auf Halbgas, weil sie grad genau gleichviel nochmal verputzen könnte. Von daher, ich bin der Meinung da passiert nix.

bye


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Juli 2003)

Das kommt drauf an, ob die Wattangabe Spitzenleistung oder "Sinusleistung" ist.

Wenn der Verstärker eine Sinusleistung von 600W hat, dann kann er deine
hübschen Schallerzeuger schon kaputt machen. Aber dafür müsstest du
auch den Verstärker schon hart an den Anschlag aufdrehen.
Ich denke, da wird dir vorher jemand aus der Nachbarschaft einen zarten
Tritt in den Hintern verpassen.

Wenn es aber nun eine Beschallung für ne Stadthalle sein sollte, dann
solltest du doch vielleicht noch das ein oder andere Watt drauflegen. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## CTG (3. Juli 2003)

*Super sache*

Also eine Halle ist es nicht.
Es hat mehr so eine Autoform....
naja es ist ein Auto.
Ein Sportliche Kleinwagen ist es

Und eine Sache ist sicher die Nachbarn haben erst JETZ ein grund sich wegen laute Musik zu beschweren 
"zum glück nicht über die Musikrichtung"

Werde dein Rat befolgen lightbox und die Anlage nicht Auslasten


----------

